# Scratch built models



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

I was in another forum and someone pointed the ork faq( http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m1810080_Orks_FAQ_2007_5th_Edition.pdf ), specifically this part:

Q. How are the boomgun and other weapons
mounted on a Looted Wagon?
A. Players are free to mount the weapons on
their converted or scratch-built models however
they see fit (i.e. in a turret, sponson, hull or
otherwise), as long as this is absolutely clear by
looking at the model.

To my understanding this means that GW has no problems with alternative models or have they said otherwise somewhere else? Im not talking about tournies since they have their own policies like no FW even though GW approves it..

Im still new to 40k and I honestly couldn't care less if GW doesnt approve models built from zero since Im not planning on going to any official tourny or GW shop (there arent any in here) but I'd like to know since that parragraph heavily implies that they dont care.. its interesting to say the least, considering we're living in a time almost defined by IP piracy..


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I wouldnt say 'GW dont care' however i will say that they encourage conversions with the perview of buying more of their products to do such conversions. Some of the Wargear options on many units require pieces from various other kits. One example, of a model i am currently planning is the SM Librarian: He has options for Combi Weapons, which don't come with the actual model, and also for a Jump Pack which again is not with the actual model.

Using conversions is a matter for you and the people you play with to decide, if your gaming partners agree then there is no problem, however if you do decide to use a converted model in an official GW store then the conversion has to be done using a minimal 50% GW products. GW does not discourage players using other companies products, only that you respect their business and use their products if you intend to use their facilities i.e. instore gaming tables.

SGMAlice


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Being a staunch anti scratchbuilt tanks fellow myself, I would like to discourage you from this path even for orks.

Sure, i've seen some amazing scratch built models on the internet before, but I have to say that about 99% of all scratch built models i've seen in person are utter shit. If you are not a simply amazing scratch builder, i'd like to say please don't.

More than anything, I like the models on the table to look good.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

redmapa said:


> I was in another forum and someone pointed the ork faq( http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m1810080_Orks_FAQ_2007_5th_Edition.pdf ), specifically this part:
> 
> Q. How are the boomgun and other weapons
> mounted on a Looted Wagon?
> ...


You are reading far too much into it, GW are simply pointing out that if you decide to convert a non ork GW vehicle into a looted wagon or build a wagon from scratch (IE you make it from card and glue and bits of wood) then you can place the weapons how you like as long as it is clear to your opponent were each weapon is (for measuring and line of sight).
GW dont care if you buy a codex and use green plastic ww2 soldiers in your own home if thats how you want to roll, but in stores its GW models only, The people who's opinion matter about your force and the models within are the people who you intend to play against, if they have an issue with non GW models used as looted wagons then they are the people whos opinions that matter.
Dont worry about IP piracy, its a game, enjoy it how ever you can.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Eleven said:


> Being a staunch anti scratchbuilt tanks fellow myself, I would like to discourage you from this path even for orks.
> 
> Sure, i've seen some amazing scratch built models on the internet before, but I have to say that about 99% of all scratch built models i've seen in person are utter shit. If you are not a simply amazing scratch builder, i'd like to say please don't.
> 
> More than anything, I like the models on the table to look good.


Awesome scratch builders started out by being crap scratchbuilders. Just sayin'. Yes, even this guy:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

technically thats a conversion not a scratch build MH


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

That is... Pretty damn good. I may feel inclined to try something similar when I have more workspace. However, I'd probably make the head/torso differently, as it looks somewhat duck-like.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> technically thats a conversion not a scratch build MH


Exactly. Converted models (especially converted from GWS pieces) are _usually_ fine.

My problem is with playing against ork trucks that are made half of tonka trucks and half of paper craft.











The worst of all is the scratch built titans I have seen in Apocalypse. Trying to use an ugly, cheap scratch built model to represent the most powerful and cost prohibitive models in 40k is just well...Worse than that is sometimes these players will try to bring more than one of these stupid looking abominations. These models are generally only balanced in that they are too expensive to build an entire unit of them.

One time I saw a player in an apocalypse game bring in 30 scratch built daemon princes as his army. He lashed several infantry units from one side of the board to the other.

I was doing my best costanza.jpg face when I saw them, but the other players let it slide. It was embarrassing.


----------



## BrainFreeze (Oct 9, 2008)

SGMAlice said:


> I wouldnt say 'GW dont care' however i will say that they encourage conversions with the perview of buying more of their products to do such conversions. Some of the Wargear options on many units require pieces from various other kits. One example, of a model i am currently planning is the SM Librarian: He has options for Combi Weapons, which don't come with the actual model, and also for a Jump Pack which again is not with the actual model.
> SGMAlice


Another key example of this is Chaos Chosen. They have the option for paired lightning claws. Problem is you cannot even get infantry sized paired lightning claws in ANY chaos box.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

It's not a conversion to me if a lot of Plasticard is involved.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> It's not a conversion to me if a lot of Plasticard is involved.


To be fair, the 'thigh guards' and feet on that thing do look pretty bad.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

BrainFreeze said:


> Another key example of this is Chaos Chosen. They have the option for paired lightning claws. Problem is you cannot even get infantry sized paired lightning claws in ANY chaos box.


Well raptors do but point made.


----------

